# Sorry



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry to say I will not be renewing this year due to costs; petrol, domestic fuel and stupid 'only 2 years No Claims' Insurance premiums are to blame. :x Might be back a bit later on.

Cheers


----------

